# Getting Confused over Plum!



## avidhunter (Feb 2, 2012)

My plum tree fell over in the ice storm two weeks ago.  Up until someone mentioned that it is a great sweet wood for smoking I have had no interest in smoking anything.  But now I'm getting excited and have been lurking through these threads all day and have come to the conclusion that I need a smoker (craig's list here I come) and some recipes (they seem to be plentiful).  Being unemployed at the moment I'm hoping to sell most of the tree to buy the smoker but I do not know how to do that yet, but I figure the buy/sell forum can teach me what i need to knoe there.  My confusion is that all the posts singing the praises of plum wood are talking about pork, fish and birds but nothing in the red meat category.  I'm a big red meat fan and am starting to wonder if I'm running in the wrong direction here.  I'm sure that as a noob I'll make lots of mistakes so any words of wisdom regarding dealing with this wood would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## big andy a (Feb 2, 2012)

First, welcome to the SMF forum.  When you have a chance please jump over to the Roll Call section for a proper welcome.

Plum has a more delicate flavor that goes well with pork, fish and fowl.  Red meat - and who doesn't love it?? - needs a more robust wood such as mesquite, oak, hickory, etc.

Why don't you cut up the tree, sell most to smokers in the area, keep a little for yourself and use the proceeds to find your own smoker on CraigsList. . . Just sayin'

Good luck,

Curt.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!  Not sure about plum, never used it.  Remember that those of us that give our opinions about specific smoke woods for specific dishes are really fine tuning the art of smoking.  I have access to pecan so I use it for just about everything I smoke and enjoy it tremendously.

Don't worry about what type of wood you have, you can always find trimming of nut woods, apple and oak at your neighbors!

Good luck with the plans and keep in touch.  We will be happy to try and answer any questions you have.


----------



## alelover (Feb 2, 2012)

I've had pulled pork one time smoke with plum. Excellent. A little sweeter without the bite.


----------



## venture (Feb 2, 2012)

I have used plum with great success.  My neighbor has a plum tree and I get the bigger branches from his pruning.

I usually mix it with maple or hickory, and it works fine.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't know if we are talking the same type of plumb or not. But I have smoked with sand hill plumb I mixed it with hickory as I do apple and had good result. I used it on what ever i was smoking till it was gone, lasted me several years. It was a bit stronger then apple.


----------



## venture (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey, Sparky!

Didn't know they had sandhill anything down that far south except some cranes?

My grandfather had some wild plums on the back of his property.  Hated them.  When we shot a rabbit, it was almost impossible to get them out of there.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yeah, I know?  Tell me you only did head shots! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------

